# Where the hell can I catch pinfish right now?



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

I have been setting my pinfish trap in the deep water about 8ft. and can't get a pinfish in there.I fish the same spot with a gulp and all i get is pinfish bites. Please help with any info. Also the trap is baited with squid wich useually works great.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like you have trap problems, not bait problems. Where did you buy your trap?


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

How often you checkin these traps?


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

Ihave the trap for a couple of years now and I just had to rewire it to hold it together.I am pretty sure it is not the trap. I bought it at Half Hitch.


----------



## 82montauk (Nov 5, 2007)

put gulp in the trap - sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

If when you check your traps the bait is gone it means the pinfish will get out the same way they come in. Is there still bait in them when u pull them up?


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

If the bait is gone then they are finding there way out after the bait runs out, I've had this problem before too. That is why I bought a bait pen and transfer over the catch more often to the bait pen. It's also possible the bait is so small it's getting out through the gaps in the wire. 

As far as finding pinfish of decent size around this timeof yearif you can dropyour trap down next to one of the Shalimar BridgeCement Pilons, putit under the bridge or on the West side of the bridge towards the center so the fisherman don't snag it. I always fish for my baitthere by boat before going offshore. With two of us fishing we canusually get 40-50 pinfish/croakerswithin an hour. Good luck!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Here's My 2c I used Trap's Years ago but found out that I was Being Robbed from People That Knew where my traps were and have Found out the same with a Guy I deal with from Navy point Not saying this is what's Happening to you But To Save me some Money I just buy Cheap Dog or Cat Food and Throw it in the water where I Normally get Pins wait 5 Minutes and Throw my Bait net and Get All I Need Hope This Helps !! Dwayne


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

> *Redfish (3/15/2010)*Here's My 2c I used Trap's Years ago but found out that I was Being Robbed from People That Knew where my traps were and have Found out the same with a Guy I deal with from Navy point Not saying this is what's Happening to you But To Save me some Money I just buy Cheap Dog or Cat Food and Throw it in the water where I Normally get Pins wait 5 Minutes and Throw my Bait net and Get All I Need Hope This Helps !! Dwayne


I normally have my bait stolen as well from Navy Point. You have to be really sneeky around that area. At least the person stealing bait from my traps didnt steal the trap. Actually, one time they replaced my chicken gizzards with a king mack head that detoured any pinfish away. It was a nice surprise pulling it up to find that!


----------



## KNOT RITE (Jan 19, 2008)

MAN, AS MUCH AS I HATE TO DO IT I HAVE TO AGREE WITH REDFISH ON THIS ONE. WE ALWAYS HAVE A FEW CANS OF ANY FISH FLAVORED, CANNED CAT FOOD, WITH THE ZIP TOPS ON THE BOAT. NORMALLY WE GO LOOK FIRST AND IF BAIT FISH ARE AROUND WE'LL PULL THE TOP, USE IT AS A SCOOP AND CHUM A COUPLE OF SPOTS. GIVE IT 5 MINUTES OR ONE COLD BEER AND THROW A CAST NET ON THE PINS, FINGER MULLET, GREENIES OR WHAT EVER IS THERE. IT ONLY TAKES A FEW CASTS TO GET ENOUGH BAIT FOR A DAY. MAKE SURE YOU DO THIS IN THE SHALLOWER WATER OR THE BAIT WILL SCOOT OUT FROM UNDER THE NET BEFORE IT CAN SETTLE.


----------

